# لكل التجار و رجال الاعمال



## ماجستى (3 فبراير 2013)

لكل التجار و رجال الاعمال
نشهر موقعك او منتجك او نشاطك
على المواقع العربية و الاوربية و الامريكية
ليصل نشاطك و منتجك الى ملايين من المشاهدين و المهتمين فى الوطن العربى و العالم
نحن متخصصون فى التسويق الالكترونى باحترافية و خبرة


مسؤوله التسويق


​[email protected]"​


حلول الأعمال والاشهار مع ماجستي
خمس نشرات بمعدل نشرة اسبوعيا لداتا تصل إلى مليون ايميل
نشرتين مجانا هكذا يكون الكل 7نشرات
*داتا محدثة في تاريخ 19 يناير
+ شامل الإشهار في الأسواق والأدلة الألكترونى
+ تصميمين لإعلانك
أي بقيمة 1875 ريال 
للطلب






​


----------



## ماجستى (19 فبراير 2013)

*رد: لكل التجار و رجال الاعمال*

مزال العرض مستمر


----------

